# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  College Football player looking for answers

## fcs29

I am a college football player at a D1 university, and I am thinking about using some gear for the spring time. But I dont really know what would be best for me... I play DB and I already weigh about 220, I am looking to cut weight and get down to about 210-215, but at the same time I must keep my strength and speed. Does anybody have any specific ideas about something that would help me to accomlpish my goal

----------


## D7M

you don't need gear to drop 5lbs, bro. 

This can easily be done with a stricter diet. 

My guess is you are getting plenty of cardio?

----------


## fcs29

I dont want to just lose 5 pounds, I want to do that, and at the same time get alot stronger and faster. I guess what I meant was that I am looking for something that will make me stronger and faster, but without the weight gains that normally come along with gear...

----------


## amcon

> I am a college football player at a D1 university, and I am thinking about using some gear for the spring time. But I dont really know what would be best for me... I play DB and I already weigh about 220, I am looking to cut weight and get down to about 210-215, but at the same time I must keep my strength and speed. Does anybody have any specific ideas about something that would help me to accomlpish my goal


quote me on this - what ever level you aas (gear) is the last level you will play... meaning if you do gear in college you wont make it to the nfl... 

do gear but make sure you know why you are doing it... good luck bro

----------


## D7M

> *quote me on this - what ever level you aas (gear) is the last level you will play... meaning if you do gear in college you wont make it to the nfl...* 
> 
> do gear but make sure you know why you are doing it... good luck bro


What? I don't understand that, amcon. 

I don't know of any substances that will actually make you faster, that will only come through training. 

anyway, op: what's your bf%? what's your training like now?

----------


## fcs29

I know that there isnt anything that will make me faster, but there is the possibility to get stronger, and as a result of that I will get faster. But my bf% is probably around 15%. Do you know of anything that would shred that off fast and make me stronger at the same time?

----------


## fcs29

oh and my training now is weights four days a week, mostly high reps, lower weight for now. And running/agility two times a week.

----------


## Nooomoto

> oh and my training now is weights four days a week, mostly high reps, lower weight for now. And running/agility two times a week.


I think you should get with a trainer and work on your training program/diet which could be flawed, and could most likely be made better. You need to make sure that your natural ability is maxed out before you start using gear. 

Being in college you're still young. You probably don't need gear, yet.

----------


## Jfew44

> oh and my training now is weights four days a week, mostly high reps, lower weight for now. And running/agility two times a week.


?? That's a very small amount of offseason training. You need to up your running/agility training to at least 3, maybe even 4 times/week if you are looking to drop bf%. What kind of program are you doing weight lifting-wise?

----------


## tallguy23

Why don't you ask your strength coach for advice on this? If they want you to get down to that weight they will taylor the program to fit your needs. Seriously, if you are just concerned about the weight you can easily cut 5lbs in 3 weeks. I highly doubt you will lose much strength, if any if you train hard.

----------


## Gears

plyometrics man, you gotta train yourself for explosion which you wont get from just hitting weights. You need to be doing drills like hill sprints, ladder runs, box jumps, ect...

----------


## Brown Ninja

Are you Taylor Mays?

----------


## BA$H33

test and anavar would be chill im in about the same boat ur in an thats what everyone is suggesting i take...but i am also considering winny and var...they say winny is bad on joints an all that an not to take 2 oral at the same time but jus load up on the liver support an i think should be chill...i have been so far

----------


## seriousmass

> test and anavar would be chill im in about the same boat ur in an thats what everyone is suggesting i take...but i am also considering winny and var...they say winny is bad on joints an all that an not to take 2 oral at the same time *but jus load up on the liver support an i think should be chill...i have been so far*


how the hell would you know? you have NEVER done AAS. 

why are you giving advice? you barely know anything, you're just parroting what more educated people said to you in the previous 10 threads you created. Are you kidding me? the OP wants to become more explosive.. and you're telling him to run winny... WITH LIVER SUPPORT...??? hahahahahahahahahahaha.... yah man... here's the thing: taking test / var... and then adding winny + milk-thistle = the driest joints you could imagine.

----------


## BA$H33

haha ya thats why i run a 4.4 right an have been able to dunk a basketball since the age of 15 right? yaaa i know nothing about being explosive at all. an how the **** would u know if ive done aas dumbass. **** bro get off ur power trip...what, didnt **** enough girls while u could keep ur dick up? now u jus gotta show everyone ur still a man? ur a joke

----------


## seriousmass

> haha ya thats why i run a 4.4 right an have been able to dunk a basketball since the age of 15 right? yaaa i know nothing about being explosive at all. an how the **** would u know if ive done aas dumbass. **** bro get off ur power trip...what, didnt **** enough girls while u could keep ur dick up? now u jus gotta show everyone ur still a man? ur a joke


lol. it's simple man. don't give out advice when you don't have the slightest clue what you're talking about.

go stack whatever gear you want and hurt your own body. don't try and bring other people down with you, with these ridiculous proposed cycles of yours.

----------


## BA$H33

umm actually theyre not ridiculous. they r what half my football team is taking an i guarantee each and every person doing them(including myself), could throw u around the parkinglot more than once and still have "perfect joints"

----------


## g0dsend

If I was in your shoes, I would look into SARMs . I know they are rare to come by and little user experiences with it but people who are reporting to use S4 reports that they lose body fat and gain strength which I think you are a perfect candidate. The thing is that it is not detectable on a drug test so I can see athletes taking it.

----------


## asimov

> quote me on this - what ever level you aas (gear) is the last level you will play... meaning if you do gear in college you wont make it to the nfl... 
> 
> do gear but make sure you know why you are doing it... good luck bro


Can see the point trying to be made here, but can't agree with the statement. People have used aas as a springboard to the next level.

----------


## asimov

> how the hell would you know? you have NEVER done AAS. 
> 
> why are you giving advice? you barely know anything, you're just parroting what more educated people said to you in the previous 10 threads you created. Are you kidding me? the OP wants to become more explosive.. and you're telling him to run winny... WITH LIVER SUPPORT...??? hahahahahahahahahahaha.... yah man... here's the thing: taking test / var... and then adding winny + milk-thistle = the driest joints you could imagine.


Seriously, yes. Winny for an explosive athlete? Trouble...

----------


## robofish

i would say winni

----------


## robofish

i wouldnt suggest taking anything in college anyways

----------


## intensityfreak

> quote me on this - what ever level you aas (gear) is the last level you will play... meaning if you do gear in college you wont make it to the nfl... 
> 
> do gear but make sure you know why you are doing it... good luck bro


i swear ima slap the shi..t out of the next person that says this igranant crap.. all that means is your not an athlete.. anthony roberts is a moron for saying that... everyone's needs are different.. some people have that athletic ability to go to the next level but is undersized...

----------


## BgMc31

> quote me on this - what ever level you aas (gear) is the last level you will play... meaning if you do gear in college you wont make it to the nfl... 
> 
> do gear but make sure you know why you are doing it... good luck bro


100% garbage comment!!! I can't tell you how many guys I know and played with in college and the pro level who juiced in college and/or high school that made it to the NFL and are doing quite well...STILL!!! 

What's your source on this Amcon?

----------


## Ashman46

Played D1 ball but several yrs ago now. If your going to do it I would stick with just test prop do to testing. But I think with a good sprint workout routine and plyo's you could reach your results with out gear.

----------


## area547

Have you looked into HGH yet? I'd recommend doing some research on that.

----------

